
Block'hood: Envision your neighborhood, seek abundance, avoid decay, coexist - based2
http://www.plethora-project.com/blockhood/
======
based2
via [https://korben.info/blockhood-city-builder-a-sauce-
ecolo.htm...](https://korben.info/blockhood-city-builder-a-sauce-ecolo.html)

